# what kind is this



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I ordered a California Kingsnake online but I didn't get what I thought I was getting. Does anyone know what kind this is and anything about it?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

looks to me like you got ............. a............ california kingsnake!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

There are quite a few varieties of the California kingsnake, but yours is definately one of them :nod:

Why do you think that it isn't a kingsnake?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he wanted the black and white banded California Kingsnake.
That one is still nice looking.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

that was exactly what i was thinkin spiff^... oh well, just get another one?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow you got a very... common californian king snake. thats just what they look like. they are yellowish. not white. I've never seen any that look any different then what you have there. I used to go hunting for them and rattlers in my back yard as a kid.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I was looking for a banded one... sorry for the noob question. How much is he worth? I paid like $50 for him.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

hes worth about what you paid for him


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

nice snake


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice snake...even tho he wasnt what u were lookin for ull probably like hiom


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

yea, thats juss a different phase of tha cal king.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

i hate to bring back old threads but the store finaly gave me what I had ordered.... kinda i now have a banded cal king but its blond (brown and white) instead of black and white. but they gave me a full grown one instead of the juv that I had ordered so i'm pretty happy w/ the snake.

does anyone know how much a blond banded cal king is worth?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pure black and white is harder and harder to come across these days. Mostly has to do with genetics, I think... A 'blond' is just a poorer quality, I believe.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

so the store kinda screwed me agian?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is all about personal preference, and as far as intrinsic value...well it is only worth what some one is willing to pay.....

I know people who think the light phases are much finer than the desert phases.. I personally like the desert phases best, but as with cars and women, each man has a different opinion on which is best looking...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why do you care what its worth?


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

just to make sure i didn't get ripped off or anything, plus its always nice to know about what you own and anything special about it. I like the blond because i've never seen it before and i'm guessing its a bit more rare and would just like to know if that makes it worth more or anything


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

kingsnakes are pretty widespread man... meaning there are alot of them out there- your snake is worth pretty much what you paid for it... actually its probably not even worth that because if you wanted to try to sell.... i doubt youd get your money back? maybe? neway you should have bought the snake for reasons other than "worth"- hope you like it


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

no man its not like that I don't want to sell it. all i want to know is what its worth. I got the snake because I like the pattern and its just a BA snake. I don't know why you guys are getting offended when I'm just trying to find out information about the creature that I own.

here is what I know, blondes are more rare because they are a recessive color and are a form of hypomelanism. the first blond was found under a cardboard box in the San Diego housing developments called the elfin forest that was about the be torn down. I also know that its the rarest natural phase of the cal king.

I bought a pet that I LOVE and all I what to know now is how rare is it and how much its worth. I've already found out everything else I want to know. I don't own pets because they are worth alot or because I can sell them, I own them because I care about them and want to know everything about them because I find it facinating.

sorry for blowing up.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well thats cool^ i dont think anyone was getting offended? and you dont need to apologize for blowing up... I agree its nice to know what your animals are worth- id say hes worth around 70-80$


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Are you looking for a banded still my girl runs a pet store and they have bandeds and chocolates.


----------

